# Personal Backgrounds



## Delusional (Jan 10, 2006)

As I am new to this forum, I just wanted to know about those of you who have interesting personal backgrounds. It seems as though there are a great many intelligent and experienced members of this website who, just by knowing a bit about, could add to my own knowledge, which is ultimately why I joined this forum. Please note that even if you think your life story is not all that exciting, I may think otherwise, so please feel free to post.


----------



## Clave (Jan 11, 2006)

Hmm, ok - super condensed background for me:

Born: a long time ago - Suez Crisis time

Schooling: Primary, Secondary, some college, but dropped out

Worked in an electronic components shop for my dad, before joining the RAF. 

RAF stuff: Signed up for 9 years, trained as Ground Radar technician, completed 13 months training colleted 4 of the 5 possible merit awards awarded to our course. Worked on display systems for a while, before volunteering for a missile training scheme. Became a Bloodhound MkII technician, signed on for an extra 3 years, got married and divorced before the end of my time. Also worked on fixed and mobile radar systems in Norfolk. Finished my 12 years in the RAF...

Went back working for my old man in Norfolk for a short time before moving south to find a new job (and woman) Now working for an AV company doing design work - I'm pretty much at my desk all day now, having started as an engineer and then begun the CAD department, which is a 2 man crew right now, expanding to 3 next month (all Macs btw) and if you are _really_ interested it's http://www.gibson-music.com/  so.. pretty much been with the same woman, same job for 18 odd years now...

So.. anything you want to know about radar, missiles, or home cinema, I'll try and help


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2006)

Okay heres mine.

Born in Germany and raised in Germany. I am a US citizen however and serving in the US Army as a Blackhawk Crewchief.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm a Czech student, pretty much intelligent, addicted to languages, history, WW2, webdesign, photographing, music, art, girls, alcohol, weed...... Stuff like that...... 

http://cshq.wz.cz
http://fotograff.xf.cz
http://pragsyn.wz.cz
http://flyingcircus.wz.cz
http://ww2scalemodeler.de


----------



## plan_D (Jan 11, 2006)

Born back in the late 80s in some sh*t hole in Scotland ...now I live in a sh*t hole in England. I'm a drunken idiot ...and don't know sh*t ...


----------



## Pisis (Jan 11, 2006)

In fact we are brothers as u can see but he is dumber


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 11, 2006)

My Mother Is from London and my father is From Italy...born and raised in Cornwall, We decided it would be nice to move back to Italy 3 years ago. So, Im a 16 year old, Intelligent, Anglo-Italian Student Living in Modena...

Theres a rumour flying around on the site that both my Folks are from Peckham and that ive lived in Cornwall nearly all my life, but id ignore that.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 11, 2006)

yeah if me and CC seem like we know each other off the site, it's because he used to go to school with me here in cornwall before he moved out to italy, as for me, i'm the son of a farmer.........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 11, 2006)

Born in NY, finished HS and college in California. 28 years in aviation. Worked for Lockheed, Boeing, Northrop, Sikorsky and BAE to name a few. Worked on or with the F-117A, P-3, C-130, L1011, B-2, F-4, F-5, F-86, DC-10, B737, DC-9 and B727 to also name a few. I also worked on dozens of general aviation aircraft as a mechanic and inspector. I was in the Naval Reserve for 6 years as well. I'm and A&P/ IA Commercial Pilot and Flight Instructor. I've also flown about 20 different aircraft and gliders and have logged time in the F-4 and the L-29 Delfin which I fly regularly - I'm in the process of getting my LOA in the L-29.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2006)

Born and bred in Scotland, went through school, took a year out (had a great time) now at uni doing biology.


----------



## Clave (Jan 11, 2006)

Mmhm! Scottish Bread!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2006)

Oops  Changed it.


----------



## v2 (Jan 11, 2006)

Born in Cracow- Poland in XX century . Finished HS- Academy of Mining and Metalurgy in Cracow. Now I'm working im my own business in Cracow too.
http://www.unison.pl/info.htm


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 11, 2006)




----------



## Delusional (Jan 11, 2006)

Does anyone else find it ironic that Clave's "super condensed background" was actually the longest reply thus far on this thread?  
Either he's a megalomaniac, or the rest of you are very humble. Especially you, Lancaster. Surely there's more to you than being the son of a farmer. Plan_D, that bit about you not knowing sh*t was just a flat-out lie, although I'm sure that you don't appreciate that I said so. Nonskimmer, what's your story? DerAdlerIstGelandet, what made you join the U.S. Army?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 11, 2006)

Born on Long Island New York in 1966, graduated High School lettering in Hockey, Lacrosse and Football... Went to Syracuse University on a Lacrosse Scholarship... Stayed there 2 years, then pursued a Hockey career in the ECHL... Never really made anything happen there except alot of fights, so I joined the Navy... 

Got to visit many interesting places and cultures including Panama, Nicaragua, Iraq, Bosnia, Liberia, Sierra Leone, Somolia, and Haiti.... Other places that I've been to but didnt shoot anything were Spain, Portugal, Morocco, Egypt, France, Italy, Slovenia, England, Scotland, Ireland, Belgium, Netherlands, Denmark, Iceland, Norway, Germany, Greece, Crete, Cyprus, Ukraine, Israel, Jordan, Turkey, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Yemen, Mexico, Costa Rica, Puerto Rico, Dominican Republic, Cuba, Brazil, and Argentina... I think thats all of em....

Left the Teams after the Haitian f*ck up, got into the civilian world and never looked back.... Currently do Communications work and am my own boss... I have an 18 year old son and a wife that is 100% Irish with red hair and an attitude that spews forth like the lava flows of Vesuvius...


----------



## marconi (Jan 11, 2006)

> Got to visit many interesting places and cultures including Panama, Nicaragua, Iraq, Bosnia, Liberia, Sierra Leone, Somolia, and Haiti.... Other places that I've been to but didnt shoot anything were Spain, Portugal, Morocco, Egypt, France, Italy, Slovenia, England, Scotland, Ireland, Belgium, Netherlands, Denmark, Iceland, Norway, Germany, Greece, Crete, Cyprus, Ukraine, Israel, Jordan, Turkey, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Yemen, Mexico, Costa Rica, Puerto Rico, Dominican Republic, Cuba, Brazil, and Argentina... I think thats all of em....


I envy you.What were you doing there?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 11, 2006)

Delusional said:


> Nonskimmer, what's your story?


Not much of a story. I'm Nova Scotian, and therefore next to god himself. 
I'm regularly dogged by Albertans, Ontarians, and Québecers . 


On top of that, I occasionally work on a boat. When it works, it goes down and I constantly pray that it'll come back up. So far, so good.


----------



## Delusional (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow, les, you've been to a lot of places. Do you regret being in the Navy, then, or are you just glad to be out? Wow, a Seal...  I am definitely not worthy. Nice analogy with the wife there, too, by the way!  Nonskimmer, all I have to say is LOL.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 11, 2006)

LOL, eh? Well, it beats a kick in the ass I guess.


----------



## Erich (Jan 11, 2006)

none of your business....................and I am being kind actually, so don't get offended


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 11, 2006)

At the end of my enlistment, I was in Haiti and things there got extremely ugly and unethical, so I was glad I got out... I do not regret anything I've ever done, let alone being in the Navy... 

Well, there was this one time, in Band Camp....


> I envy you. What were you doing there?


Well, besides the countries visited that I've been in combat, when u go on deployments, u stop in at various ports to spread the good will of the American Navy... Other places u go to to help train the local armed forces... Still other ports u pull into after doing some joint excercises... (No Pisis, not those kind of Joints...)


----------



## Delusional (Jan 11, 2006)

No offense taken, Erich. 


> Well, there was this one time, in Band Camp....



Real original, les, LOL.


----------



## Maestro (Jan 11, 2006)

Okay... My background is in no way as interresting as the other members up there.

I'm born in the Province of Québec (Canada) in 1984. (Yeah, I know... No one is perfect.) I graduated from High School in 2001, began an "Industrial Drawing" course, stopped after completing a year, took a year off, then completed a course in Private Security. So now I'm officially a Security Officer but I was also taught the Private Investigator and body-guard jobs. Though I never worked as a body-guard.

I'm now doing everything I can to get out of the sh*thole that we commonly call "Québec".


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 11, 2006)

That's funny, because I'm doing everything I can to _stay_ in the sh*thole that we commonly call "Nova Scotia". 

Yeah, you laugh now. 
Soon we'll be......we'll be...Aww, who am I kidding? It's pathetic.


----------



## Delusional (Jan 11, 2006)

Cheer up, Nonskimmer. It can't be that bad!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 11, 2006)

In the relative sense it is. Nova Scotia is located in the poorer region of Canada, and we're the most backward of the lot when it comes to keeping up with the times in terms of social and economic change. I mean, we're not poor to the point of destitution or anything like that, but it could be better. The standard of living is fine, but people here are very old-fashioned. They can't see opportunity when it slaps them in the face. Realistically, I don't know if I'll be able to live out my days here. Things are very gradually improving with the provincial economy, but I can't see very much in the immediate future. Once I leave the Navy, I'll probably have to seek employment out west somewhere. We'll see.

But ya know what? She be me home, and I'll always love 'er.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 11, 2006)

Yeah, you guys still havent cleaned up the rubble from that big ass explosian you guys had eh?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 11, 2006)

What've you been smokin' tonight? Christ man, that was in 1917. _Yes_, we've cleaned it up.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 11, 2006)

What have I been smoking? hmmm? 

I think the question is what have I been drinking




> I'm regularly dogged by Albertans,




Yeah, you are my little bitch arent N.S.?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 11, 2006)

Buddy, if I ever meet up with _you_ in prison, I'll take the biggest, blackest dude I can find over _your_ f*cked up, butt-ugly arse! 

F*ck that noise! I'm gone like a fart on the wind, brudda!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 11, 2006)

No way man, I can cook a fish supper.


----------



## Delusional (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow, I hope I'm not the only one you guys have lost.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 11, 2006)

I gotta snake man, One time I fed it some beer man, it was slivering this way and that, it was all f**ked up.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 12, 2006)

If ur gonna quote Sandler, atleast give him props... And I notice u havent bothered to tell ur little story....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2006)

Delusional said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet, what made you join the U.S. Army?



Well basically when I graduated from Highschool I went back to the United States and attended college. I soon however ran out of money to pay my bills, rent, and tuition so I returned to Germany to live with my parents for a bit and make some money so I could return the next year and finish my college. 

When I returned I recieved my consription notice to the German Army. I weight my options. German Army 18 months but no benefits. US Army 6 years for the job that I wanted but I get college money.

I then enlisted in the US Army as a UH-60L Blackhawk Repairer and was stationed in Germany. I have since become a Crew Chief (for the last 5 and half years now) and have about 1500 flight hours in the Blackhawk. I have been deployed to Kosovo for 10 months on the NATO Peace Keeping mission and then was deployed to Iraq for 12 months as part of Iraqi Freedom. 

I am also married to a lovely German lady who is studying Biology at the moment.

Since joining the Army I have obtained my private pilots liscence and my A&P liscence and am soon getting out of the Army.

My interests include traveling the world, WW2 militaria collecting, flying, stamp collecting, coin collecting, and pretty much anything aviation.

Places Ive been: Germany (obviously), USA (obviously), Mexico, Canada, Dominican Republic, France, Portugal, Spain, England, Ireland, Netherlands, Belgium, Luxemburg, Switzerland, Austria, Italy, Poland, Czech Republic, Slovakia, Bosnia, Croatia, Serbia, Montenegro, Albania, Bulgraria, Romania, Macedonia, Kosovo, Iraq, Kuwait, Denmark, Norway, and Hungary....Well that is to name a few....

There was that a long eneogh response.


----------



## Delusional (Jan 12, 2006)

It was quite satisfactory, yes. I knew there was more to your story.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 12, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> If ur gonna quote Sandler, atleast give him props... And I notice u havent bothered to tell ur little story....




Yes excuse me, 

It was an Adam Sandler Audio from '96, titled The Buffoon at the Dean Of Admissions



Ok My Story?


Ill get on subject, 


Born and Raised In Edmonton, Alberta, Canada also my residense.

I Attended Elementary at place called Laperle, Junior High at a place called Sir George Simpson and Highschool at a place called Jasper Place.

However I did my Grade 9-10 at a school in Ontario called 
Alexander Mackenzie

My best subjects in Highschool were Welding, Social Studies, Science, English and Fabricating (metals), 

I started Cadets in Ontario, the 102 First Hussars which is affiliated with the Canadian 6th Armoured division. I was with the Hussars for 2 yearsthen moved back to Edmonton and joined with 2 PPCLI Cadet Corps, When I grew tired of Cadets and left I had acheived the rank of Master Warrant Officer, earned standard and Emergency first aid patch, Gold Star Level Patch, Silver fitness level Patch, 1st class Marksman patch and The Duke Of Edinsburg. 

I went to work for my dad at a Fountain Tire, and when I graduated Highschool I had my requirments to go to Kingston and a good backround as well, The Duke is what ensured my entry, ask NS why he was in the Cadets too.

So basically I moved back Ontario, joined the Reserves part time while I went to school, did two Semesters of Officer training and two semestors of Political Science.

After I finished I moved back to Edmonton AGAIN! joined the Regs with the PPCLI.
I did a 3 year stint in the Special Forces, but I found the their standard training to be just too extreme considering all we did was train Himalayan Soldier's to fight Musket armed Communist's and try to bust Natives smuggling smokes to the states. 

killed my first Muslim in the Bulkans, killed my second in Afganistan, I may have killed more Im not sure if any1 was in the Cave.


The places I have been posted-Slovakia, Bosnia, Croatia, Serbia, Afganistan, Haitis, Cyprus, Himalayas and might go to Sudan.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 13, 2006)

I was on my way to Africa last week, but it got canceled thank god, I dont need Ebola Virus.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 13, 2006)

> I did a 3 year stint in the Special Forces


Special Forces My Ass....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 13, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Still other ports u pull into after doing some joint excercises... (No Pisis, not those kind of Joints...)



OK. So what is it than?


----------



## Delusional (Jan 13, 2006)

Is the Ebola Virus still going around in Africa? That's a scary one...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2006)

Yes Ebola is still around in Africa, it is confined to West Africa as sufferers can't travel far as they die quickly as a result it has not spread to far (thankfully). http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/medical_notes/413496.stm


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2006)

BTW, they found several dead ducks in the Central Czecho....... they are checking them on H5N1 now........ so be sure to have your antiVirus proggy on when chatting with me........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 13, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Yes Ebola is still around in Africa, it is confined to West Africa as sufferers can't travel far as they die quickly as a result it has not spread to far (thankfully). http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/medical_notes/413496.stm



And that is where I was going....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2006)

Not a nice place to go (disease wise) otherwise it is not to bad, although there is a lot of unrest there which is what you were probably going to help out as a peacekeeping force or for humanitarian reasons.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 13, 2006)

> OK. So what is it than?


Joint exercises??? That is when u join up with other nations armed forces and do workups and excercises in mock battle conditions... War games if u will...


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2006)

Ah! A pre-training for an Alliance, right? I see now. Thanks for explanation!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2006)

the only problem being they forget it's just training and shoot at their allies in real war too


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 13, 2006)

I can attest to that... Ive been shot at by British troops before...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 13, 2006)

I believe it's one of those moments.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2006)

that's why it's wargames


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2006)

dang les 

although you may need a new picture skimmy, that one's got a woman kicking, i believe the idea is that it's supposed to hurt 

you know maybe each of the moderators should have their own version of that to use as and when appropriate..........


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 13, 2006)

And mine is the Goddamn Original..... Good follow up NS...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 13, 2006)

I try. 

Lanc that's no woman, it's a long haired Scotsman wearing a kilt. Jeez boy, open yer eyes.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2006)

isn't it Condi?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 13, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> I try.
> 
> Lanc that's no woman, it's a long haired Scotsman wearing a kilt. Jeez boy, open yer eyes.



I thought he had an uncanny resemblance to my Uncle Angus.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 13, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> > I did a 3 year stint in the Special Forces
> 
> 
> Special Forces My Ass....




You know what? I forgive you for being a prick, its not your fault that youre New Yorker


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 13, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> lesofprimus said:
> 
> 
> > > I did a 3 year stint in the Special Forces
> ...



AND WHAT'S THAT SUPPOSED TO MEAN BUCKWHEAT!!!! HE AIN'T THE ONLY ONE HERE FROM NEW YORK!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 13, 2006)

Ur forgiveness inst required or desired, and for the record, Im a Long Islander, not a New Yorker...

BIIIIGGGG Difference...

I may be a prick, and probably alot worse, but atleast Im not so full of shit my eyes are turning brown...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 13, 2006)

LMFAO Buckwheat....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 13, 2006)

JESUS CHRIST HUSSARS, I CAN'T BELIEVE WHAT A F#*KING SNAPPER HEAD YOU COUILD BE! SH*T, IT YOU HAD A HALF A BRAIN YOU'D BE 500% RETARTED!!!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 13, 2006)

Way ta go, Huss.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 13, 2006)

BAM


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 13, 2006)

Hurt me!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 13, 2006)

Here ya go hussars....


----------



## Delusional (Jan 14, 2006)

You guys are freakin' hilarious. Slighty inappropriate, but hilarious nonetheless.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 14, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Here ya go hussars....



LMFAO!!!! Is that him getting his comission?!?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 14, 2006)

Delusional said:


> You guys are freakin' hilarious. Slighty inappropriate, but hilarious nonetheless.


Only _slightly_ inappropriate? Stick around.


----------



## Delusional (Jan 14, 2006)

I have a high tolerance for inappropriateness, but we'll see.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 14, 2006)

just wait til the next time someone makes a slightly gay comment  

and evan have you seen the full version of that picture? you can actually see two guys jumping away, seemingly into a rather prickly bush


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 14, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> lesofprimus said:
> 
> 
> > Here ya go hussars....
> ...



If that was remotely true atleast I wouldnt be wearing a U.S. flag on my shoulder, and that was in no way anti-american.





lesofprimus said:


> Here ya go hussars....



Wheres the Superman one?


----------



## trackend (Jan 14, 2006)

Fuck great guys I needed cheering up.  
Thanks HUSSY It was much funnier having a megger plonker on line, I was special forces like you (fucking Rent-o-Kill)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 14, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> FLYBOYJ said:
> 
> 
> > lesofprimus said:
> ...



Yea, my error, probably the only thing in the picture not situationally correct...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 14, 2006)

> Wheres the Superman one?


U aint no Superman.... More like this fella....


----------



## Pisis (Jan 14, 2006)

What you had a bad day, Huss?


----------



## Delusional (Jan 14, 2006)

Oh, how ing, LMFAO!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> If that was remotely true atleast I wouldnt be wearing a U.S. flag on my shoulder, and that was in no way anti-american.



I dont give a shit if that was Un American or not. I wear a U.S. flag on my shoulder and I am fucking proud of it. If you have a problem with that then why dont you:


----------



## Delusional (Jan 14, 2006)

I don't get it... Okay, so, I'm slow.


----------



## Erich (Jan 14, 2006)

agreed with Adler, We wore it or who then gives a rip. Are we proud or not ?


----------



## plan_D (Jan 14, 2006)

So much ownage I can't really add to it all. Whatever I say will be over-shadowed ... 'tis a shame. But then I've always been laying the smack down on hussars, so I'll leave this to everyone else.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2006)

Here you go Hussars, just for you:


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 14, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> 102first_hussars said:
> 
> 
> > If that was remotely true atleast I wouldnt be wearing a U.S. flag on my shoulder, and that was in no way anti-american.
> ...



Good for you man, you are proud to be an American, I respect and admire that.

BUT I AM NOT AMERICAN!!!! I DO NOT SERVE IN THE U.S. ARMY!!!!!!

I AM A CANADIAN AND I SERVE IN THE CANADIAN ARMED FORCES I WEAR A MAPLE LEAF ON MY SHOULDER NOT STARS AND STRIPES, THAT WAS THE ONE AND ONLY GODDAMM POINT I WAS MAKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I salute my flag and I wear it proudly!!!!!! after that if you still cant see the point in what I am saying then get a HOOVER and vacum that sand out of your Vagina.

and PD for once please mind you business.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 14, 2006)

Oh fuck you tart. I'll jump in where ever I fuckin' want. If you're going to spew shit everytime your fingers touch the keyboard then I'm going to jump in and kick you in the nuts every time I see your name followed by another dumb post. And don't bother lookin' around for help 'cos it looks like the rest of the members know full well you're a dumbass now too.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 14, 2006)

You know, if I remember correctly, hussars had 2 Yellow Cards on him, not the 1 Warning he has now... I think we need some correcting...


----------



## plan_D (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh no ... everyone ...everyone, hussars is PMing me with insults and threats. Help! Help! Hah ... he can't even try and out wit me on here. Aww, so sad...if anyone wants an entertaining read ...I'll send you 'em on PM ...or maybe I'll just start a _Hussars being a jackass, as per usual_ thread.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 15, 2006)

Ooo, please send those my way!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 15, 2006)

plan_D said:


> ...or maybe I'll just start a _Hussars being a jackass, as per usual_ thread.


Don't post the PM's here in the forums, please. Whatever you guys PM to each other is your own business, and if you wanna PM it to someone else in turn there ain't much stopping ya, but just keep it out of here.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 15, 2006)

Alright. You're the boss ...type thing.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 15, 2006)

He did say please, and we have yellow carded previous PM posters...

But yes pD, I agree, cursing someone out in PMs is gay and chickenshit, but it is the recommended way to do it... I unfortunatly dont always listen to that advice, as u do, but hey, Im far from perfect....

BTW, please PM me those as soon as u can....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2006)

and me please...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 15, 2006)

i wouldn't mind a copy either


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2006)

As would I. Would be some good entertainment!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> BUT I AM NOT AMERICAN!!!! I DO NOT SERVE IN THE U.S. ARMY!!!!!!



No shit. Our Army wouldn't take you.  



102first_hussars said:


> I AM A CANADIAN AND I SERVE IN THE CANADIAN ARMED FORCES I WEAR A MAPLE LEAF ON MY SHOULDER NOT STARS AND STRIPES, THAT WAS THE ONE AND ONLY GODDAMM POINT I WAS MAKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



And you know what that, that is fine. I have no problems with Canadians. In fact one of my best friends is Canadian. He became a pilot in the US Army because he said he wanted to join a real Army.

As I said I have no problems with Canadian. I have never had a problem with NS on here. Hes damn good guy, as most Canadians that I either talk to on here or that I personally know.

Now this is what I do have a problem with. I am sick and tired of you blaming your problems on other people. I am sick and tired of dumb stupid as posts that you have a habit of typing. THAT IS THE ONE AND ONLY GODDAMN POINT I WAS MAKING!!!!!!!!!!!!! (you see I can do that shit too)



102first_hussars said:


> I salute my flag and I wear it proudly!!!!!!



Never said there was a problem with that but you seem to think that if someone wears a different patch they are out to get you. GET OVER YOURSELF MAN! YOU AINT ALL THAT AND NEVER ARE GOING TO BE!!!



102first_hussars said:


> after that if you still cant see the point in what I am saying then get a HOOVER and vacum that sand out of your Vagina.



You know what I will not even bother with that because in order for you to know that I have a Vagina you would have to know what one looks like, and well frankly *YOU HAVE NOT HAD PUSSY SINCE PUSSY HAD YOU!*



102first_hussars said:


> and PD for once please mind you business.



pD tells it like it is, if the kitchens too hot, get the hell out!

Oh and Hussars......


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 15, 2006)

I've been out of town, this has really evolved!  

Hussars, take this advice, try to control the side of your brain that you were either dropped on or that has the mercury or lead poisoning in it. It will make the drool you sometimes excrete on your keyboard a lot easier to deal with.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## evangilder (Jan 15, 2006)

ROFL!!! I sure am glad I wasn't drinking a beverage when I read that!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2006)

The truth hurts dont it?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 15, 2006)

Potted history of mosquitoman:
Born and bred in Walden for 18 years, got bored so went to uni in Sheffield to do Biochemistry. In my second year and have far too many models hanging from my ceiling back in Walden. If you want info on Coastal Command, any part of Bomber Command that isn't the Lanc or obscure RAF planes, just ask I shpuld know something about it


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2006)

You might want to help Lanc out in the Lancaster vs. B-24 forums and what not. He is having a rough time with syscom.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 15, 2006)

Good idea, thanks.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 15, 2006)

am i really doing that badly? i thought i was going ok


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2006)

You are doing just fine, but I nore FBJ can seem to get through to him, so maybe someone else can.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 15, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You are doing just fine, but I nore FBJ can seem to get through to him, so maybe someone else can.



It's entertaining!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2006)

Damn I have to actually go through the smilies. I use the same ones over and over. YOu always pic goods ones.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 15, 2006)

i only know a few codes, i would use more but sometimes when i use the smilies window it get rids of all them new post things.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah I dont have them by memory and I can not bother to actually use the pop up thingy.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 16, 2006)

I simply downloade some most popular for me and uploaded them onna my photobucket page and I just insert links. It's much quicker.

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d176/pisis2/smilies/mrknuti_hrana.gif


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 16, 2006)

Thats one way to do it.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 16, 2006)

Another thing annoying about it is that those regular 10 (like , , , etc...) are way to big. They should be only 10x10, not 15x15 pixels big.

I can remake it and send it to the admin to replace 'em.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 16, 2006)

Did someone call for big smilies?


----------



## Pisis (Jan 16, 2006)

Yea!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 16, 2006)

Woah that hurt my eyes.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 16, 2006)

Then it's Pisis 1:0 Nonskimmer


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 16, 2006)

How about this for a smiley?


----------



## Erich (Jan 16, 2006)

the girl on the right ??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 16, 2006)

Im thinking the girl in the middle...


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 16, 2006)

Alway's too late   

Born in Northampton, UK in the 1950's (I'm not telling  ). Working in the local hospital here for 21 year's, got a wife (Send me $50 and a photo and her can be your's  )..............now a bum


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 16, 2006)

That pic still disturbs me CC....


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey N.S, he marches just like an Air Cadet 

But seriously CC whats the story behind that?


----------



## Clave (Jan 17, 2006)

I made an evil, soul-eating smiley...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> That pic still disturbs me CC....



Me too, Les. Ugh!


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 17, 2006)

Clave said:


> I made an evil, soul-eating smiley...



I could alway's post a pic of me, same thing really


----------



## Pisis (Jan 17, 2006)

Clave, actually what kinda paint proggy do you use? Photoshop?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2006)

That pic of CC is just disturbing!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> That pic of CC is just disturbing!


There is no more that needs to be said of it. Although it is more worrying that Hussars wants to know the background to it...


----------



## Clave (Jan 17, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Clave, actually what kinda paint proggy do you use? Photoshop?



I use a lot of things - but for 3D stuff like smilies, I use Strata 3D - It's good for basic stuff and you can do animation with effects like so:






For 'art' type drawings, Illustrator is great, and of course Photoshop for 'painting' style.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2006)

That animation is pretty cool!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet said:
> 
> 
> > That pic of CC is just disturbing!
> ...



For some reason it does not surprise me!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2006)

It doesn't surprise me either but it does worry me...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2006)

Yeah a lot....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 17, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> Hey N.S, he marches just like an Air Cadet
> 
> But seriously CC whats the story behind that?



We had to do a play and I stupidly suggested as a joke that I should dress like that and dance around. But of course they took it seriously and there was no backing out  Did have some large pink balloons I was gonna use as breasts too, but axed them...

Ahhh the fun and disturbance ive had with that pic


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2006)

sure, you suggested it as a joke


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 17, 2006)

Damn you foiled me


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2006)

Oh Lanc you know it turned you on.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey, he just wanted to feel pretty thats all


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 17, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> Hey N.S, he marches just like an Air Cadet


Hmmm, not enough bend in the arms. His posture's too good, also.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 17, 2006)

Doh! he forgot to flap his wings too.


----------

